# 1946-47 Monark//Whizzer



## jacob9795 (Sep 9, 2017)

I would absolutely love to have this bike. Bad timing for me.
https://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/d/whizzer/6287625542.html


----------



## KingSized HD (Sep 9, 2017)

Asking $1800....price seems decent when you consider the separate value of the bike and the motor.


----------



## mrg (Sep 9, 2017)

I have never seen someone notch the OG tank to fit a Whizzer tank?, seems like this would have sold?


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 10, 2017)

*WHIZZER - $1800 (yorba linda)  *
condition: good 
make / manufacturer: MONARCH 
model name / number: whizzer monarch 
serial number: 0244047 

OLD AND ORIG LOOKING - H motor- call if interested -I really do not like texting - available any time - have a MONARCH aluminum bike also , pretty cool & lite $850.00 why text and ask if I still have bike? call if you want it. geezzz 


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Check those Old Tires....


----------

